# Need Help With this License Tag



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

We inherited Besty not too long ago and I still haven't found any paperwork on her vaccinations, license etc.....
She did come with this tag, can anyone help me find info on her??









Here's Betsy:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awww what a cutie. I would try calling vets and mabye the shelter could run her tag info. Not sure where you live but here in CA they will not license a dog without proof of rabies vacs. So if the tag expires 2010 she might be due for more shots soon. I hope that can help a little.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

thats the actual tag? did you try calling the number on it? if thats rabies then she's at least a year old? she looks young but i guess could be right. she's cute tho. looks sad  if all else fails vaccinate her like she never got any shots, keep the rabies tag and just renew it next june.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> thats the actual tag? did you try calling the number on it? if thats rabies then she's at least a year old? she looks young but i guess could be right. she's cute tho. looks sad  if all else fails vaccinate her like she never got any shots, keep the rabies tag and just renew it next june.


i'm an idiot. its the license not rabies tag and says expires 6/10. so yeah probly do for at least rabies by now... i needa sleep more... my bad


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok. i'll start with the shelters....
She is very cute and she's actually a happy gal.
she was malonourished and has gained her weight back in the last few weeks.
She might even be pregnant.........so I have little time to lose


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Well you can call what ever department it is that issues the licenses and ask them if they can look up the information on their system, especially since you have to transfer ownership to yourself ...... the number on a dog license is like their own social security number ..... you run it thru the system as you would ours and her information is suppose to come up .... and yes no dog license unless proof of rabies .... all dog licenses are good for one year ...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If she is prego you should wait to vaccinate her. It could harm the puppies. You could vaccinate after she gives birth. Talk to a vet about that.

Is it OK to vaccinate my pet if she is pregnant or nursing?


> The first half of the pregnancy is the most vulnerable time for fetal development. Vaccines that are modified live (versus killed) are not considered safe at any time of the pregnancy. Killed vaccines may be given during pregnancy, especially during the later half of gestation if necessary for the mother's health. Your veterinarian will be able to assist and guide you in that choice, should it be necessary.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

In Pa you can get a licence without proof of a rabies vaccine.


----------

